# REQ: List of common meds



## TKO (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm putting together a short list (page or three) of common medications found in-field, like Metformin for diabetics.

Anyone have any to contribute?  I don't need definitions or anything, just what you have come across that you felt were important and helpful to your pt. care.  I'll look up their class and actions for myself to save you some effort.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 24, 2007)

*Meds!!*

O.k. TKO, here we go!

Advair Diskus
albuterol sulfate
Serevent diskus
Singulair
Aminophyline

Amiodarone
Cardizem
Bumex
Lasix
Procardia
Nitrostat
Coumadin
Lipitor

Zanax
Wellbutrin
BuSparKlonopin
Prozac
Zoloft
Celexa
Lexapro

Cipro
Ceftin
Bactrim
E-Mycin
Ery-Tab
Levaquin

Glucotrol
DiaBeta
MIcroasse

Lortab
Vicodin
OxyContin
Darvocet

Restoril
Ambien


----------



## Guardian (Apr 24, 2007)

Analgesic- darvon, morphine, Tylenol, advil, codeine

Antiarrhythmic- inderal (propranolol), lanoxin (digoxin)

Anticoagulant- comadin, heparin, warfarin

Anticonvulsant- dilantin, phenobarbitol, tegretol

Antidepressant- adapin, elavil, imipramine, amitriptyline

Antihypertensive- aldomet, inderal, lopressor, minipress

antipsychotic- haldol, stelazine, thorazine, ativan, mellaril

Diuretic- dyazide, lasix, hydrochlorothiazide (hctz)

Hyperglycemic- diabinese, orinase, tolazamide

Inhalers- proventil, ventolin, bronkosol, bronkometer, alupent, metaprel

Nitro- isordil, nitroglycerin, nitrostat

And lastly, always have a pocket reference handy on the truck so you can tell what the other bazillion medications are for


----------



## bstone (Apr 25, 2007)

For antibiotics don't forget Zithromax, Amoxicillin and Augmentin. Very, very common.


----------



## TKO (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW!  This list is coming along very nicely, very quickly!

Thanks!


----------



## Thanach (May 16, 2007)

Let's not forget the antibiotic that started it all, and the one most common (for meds) in the allergy listing, too.
PCN - Pennicillin (did I even spell that right? I'm so used to just doting down PCN and leaving it at that...)


----------



## akflightmedic (May 17, 2007)

While everyone has given some very nice suggesstions, I could list 100-200 meds that are "common" in the field.

I appreciate the task you are undertaking but I have to ask...Why reinvent the wheel?

This list already exists and is found in the back of any ALS pocket field guide.

Just curious???


----------



## TKO (May 17, 2007)

I don't have an ALS Field Manual.  Got one to spare?  

I'm creating my own pocket-size field manual with local protocols and such.  The last page will be common meds.  I'm almost done now too.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 17, 2007)

dude your not nearly done. this hasnt even scratched the surface. either pick up a field guide or pdr. they come in handy. you can pretty much work up a pretty accurate hx just from pts med list. valuable in pts that cant or wont articulate for you. the list to date is, while full of the super common meds, is lacking on the very important, but less common meds.

e.g. ever had a pt that was in self denial about their aids status. however their med list reveals zidovudine/lamivudine/efavirenz. thats somehat important information to have handy

as stated, your project while admirable, is essentially recompiling a list already compiled. a pocket sized version of your local protocols is handy and and admirable task. a new pocket guide is a waste of time


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 17, 2007)

I've got to add a "second"; you can get an excellent list in the EMS Field Guide from Galls.  Even the Basic/Intermediate version has a ton of them.


----------



## Guardian (May 19, 2007)

akflightmedic said:


> While everyone has given some very nice suggesstions, I could list 100-200 meds that are "common" in the field.
> 
> I appreciate the task you are undertaking but I have to ask...Why reinvent the wheel?
> 
> ...




Because you have to start somewhere and it's nice to learn some of the most important ones first.  Most of the 1800 meds in the field guide are not really that common/important and don't need to be memorized.  If someone is trying to be proactive and memorize some important meds before they get out into the field, they are easily overwhelmed by looking at the 1800 (or however many) and don't know where to start.  A field guide is primarily a reference and not so much a learning tool.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 19, 2007)

Guardian said:


> Because you have to start somewhere and it's nice to learn some of the most important ones first.  Most of the 1800 meds in the field guide are not really that common/important and don't need to be memorized.  If someone is trying to be proactive and memorize some important meds before they get out into the field, they are easily overwhelmed by looking at the 1800 (or however many) and don't know where to start.  A field guide is primarily a reference and not so much a learning tool.




While I appreciate you taking the time to answer for him, even after he had already answered my non sarcastic, non condescending question, I now have several points to bring up since you mentioned them.

First, I was trying to teach him that there is no "short list of common meds", there is no short list of absolutely need to know prescription meds.

While I said I appreciate and respect what he is doing, at his current level it is quite the undertaking and uneccessary when it has been done for him. A reference guide is exactly what you need at this level to get familiar with all the different names and possible varied treatments by one drug. Just because someone is on a particular drug, does not mean that they are being treated for one particular condition. It could be something else entirely.

This statement alone reinforces why history gathering is so gosh darn important. Knowing how to ascertain a thorough and proper history is more impressive to me than being able to rattle off 20 script meds and their actions or indications. Just asking the patient what their history is doesnt cut it. 

When it comes right down to it, at the basic level all one needs to know about prescriptions is how to write down the names, gather a pertinent history and hand off to the ER. Treatment at the basic level regardless of what med they are on will not change. (lets not get picky, yes you can assist if they take NTG or inhalers, I am talking in general)

I am the last one to smack down anyone for trying to learn as I am always teaching and encouraging others to continue learning. I have never stopped myself. I am also not downplaying the importance of basics or belittling them in my above sentence, I am merely stating a fact.

And I was genuinely curious as to why he would take on such a daunting process that would leave him very short of pertinent information.

What demographic is he in? Is it an urban area with a lot of government assistance? Why is this important? Because in that environment, prescription meds will mostly be generics...did he write those down? Is he in a touristy or international area? Why, because foreign meds have different names than our US counterparts. There could be a group in the area that is big on herbal medicine. Did he get any of those down? Those are very common in some areas and it is important to know their actions as well. 

My whole point, as I said earlier was I appreciate and respect what he is doing, however it is such an overwhelming task that he is going to miss so much and probably find his guide useless or woefully inadequate. Sometimes, the wheel just does not need to be reinvented. 

If he wants to learn these meds, by all means continue to learn but as a field guide he may be lacking. 

On another note to the original poster, there is a company that will make field guides out of your local protocols. I dont know how large your service is or how many would be interested but it makes great Xmas gifts from the squad or service or if everyone just pitches in together. But it is nice having them all small typed and bound so they will last through many many uses.

And yes, I have several extra field guides. Send me you address in private.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 19, 2007)

I agree, this is why I have not participated. The list would be way too long and as well it can be dependent on the region, the favoritism of the physician (looks of the drug rep) and costs of the medications. For example the use of Levaquin over Augmentin as a broad span antibiotic, or the use of Loveknox in lieu of Warfarin. As well governmental (VA, IHS) facilities tend to use generic brands. 

As AK described there are multiple volumes of field guides with "home meds". There is a reason there is multiple books with names of meds and related type of conditions on what to prescribe given to the diagnosis. (You really didn't think physicians could recall exactly what medication to administer every time did you ?) I keep handbooks like _ Tarascon Pocket Pharmacopoeia_ (which I like to use when consulting on what I would prescribe) and others in my bag on the rig. Partial names are now on many med labels as well there are so many similar brand names, that are not for the same diagnosis. 

If one accidentally writes down a medication and misspells or guess, or assumes that is the name of the medication and turns out it is not, what potential problems could arise? 

I agree as well, I would never attempt to discredit learning but; it is much wiser and as well easier to purchase a field guide : $21.95 http://www.informedguides.com/?action=ViewProduct&ProductID=2
with all included such as ALS, burns calculations, RSI, lab values, NCIS, etc.. on a waterproof, tear proof paper. 

Again I applaud the enthusiasm and purpose, but realistically and as well time and cost would much more to print and reduce to carry. 

R/r 911


----------



## Guardian (May 20, 2007)

well crap, I'm not going to argue with two of the best paramedics on this site.

whatever...


----------



## akflightmedic (May 20, 2007)

Well, I am glad there will be no argument, cause this is not worth arguing over. 

This is a forum, different ideas and opinions are presented and debated in a logical manner. If you are able to explain your side better and support it with sound reasoning, more power to you.

I do not think I am the best, in fact I know I am not the best. I continue to learn everyday and listen to others.

All I did was draw upon my experience and knowledge to present a different side of the coin.

My experience in no way trumps your opinion or make it less valid.

Please do not ever think we are slamming you because of a percieved "paragod" complex as that is not the case.

We are able to pull sound reasoning from a more diverse and extensive background which brings other sides of the debate to the light that one might not think of in their current level or realm.

Does it mean we are right or the final authority?? Hell no, but it does give you something more to think about, learn from and grow.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 20, 2007)

Ditto... By far not attempting to down size any learning! Just, thought from one whom attempted this feat, way before pocket guides were invented.. it is much easier. 

If (all) of you are learning, by far continue.. this was never Ak's and mine attention to ever stop such process. 

R/r 911


----------



## firetender (May 20, 2007)

Where you're living in the moment, in the field, is perhaps more important than what you know. An encyclopedic knowledge of medications and their interactions is fine, as long as you don't miss he's in shock from a slow bleed from the butt because his wife is a meticulous diaper changer.


----------



## TKO (May 20, 2007)

LMAO!  I'm a paramedic and have been for years.  I have relocated into a different province where things are different so I'm making my own field manual.  I have already printed it off and had it laminated, but I don't have it bound so I can add more.

I want a decent list of drugs because I also believe in a thorough history but have found on numerous occassions that pts don't know what their drugs are for or can't really articulate it well enough to give me a clear picture, and knowing what they're taking meds for helps me to understand their current difficulties and form a provisional diagnoses.  I've asked pts what the meds are for and they just shrug their shoulders, they certainly wouldn't have an answer if I asked them if it was a beta-blocker or something, and I don't always want to look them up in the CPS (when it's not urgent) in the back of the bus.

I'm really more interested in the more "interesting" meds; stuff that you find when it matters and I am sure everyone has tripped over one or two of those.

BTW:  TKO ==>


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 22, 2007)

Hi TKO!! nice to put a name to the face!  Where do you work?


----------



## Margaritaville (May 22, 2007)

Amen Rid and AK


----------



## TKO (May 23, 2007)

I'm in British Columbia, Canada, hence the mountainy background.  It's a small town on Vancouver Island.  The scenery is beautiful up here but there isn't much of a call-volume and with only a clinic, the nearest ER is 1+ hr away.  However, the fact that we have a huge area to cover means that on occasion we get to park the ambulance and board a helicopter or even a sea-plane.  That's cool (or will be when I get my chance!) and makes up for some of the shortcomings of a rural location.


When I was making this meds request, I guess what I was hoping for was things like HIV/AIDS medications and such, the ones that stand out and really are important when you trip over them.  It sucks to find out that the pt you treated was HIV and Hep-C positive after you drop them off, and then you wonder if your BSI was enough or if you were slacking on it (like wearing goggles on your head instead of on your face) a bit because you were more concerned with pt care at times than to be thinking of your PPE.  You know?


----------



## akflightmedic (May 23, 2007)

Sorry, but I see yet another opportunity to share advice. I was going to mention it earlier in this thread when someone else said something similar but I didn't want to sidetrack the thread. However, since we have sidetracked and it has been mentioned twice, here goes...

As far as knowing what meds indicate an HIV or Hep C status, is that truly relevant to the BSI we provide ourselves?

At least these people know their status and are on meds for such, but what about the hundreds of thousands who are HIV positive or have Hep C and are unaware of it? Hep C can linger 10-20 years before the person even knows they are infected.

People actually being treated for such conditions will usually be upfront with you if you ask in a proper, confidential way. It is the ones that know their status, but don't get treatment that tend to be more evasive, as they are still in denial. 

So, maybe it would be best to treat YOURSELF the same on every call. Do it enough and it becomes a habit and not one that is easy to break or overlook a step. 

MA-1  My teaching motto.... MY *** FIRST.

This means you are never in such a hurry that you overlook a step in protecting yourself. There is no emergency that important when you have all the tools, devices, etc at your disposal. It is NOT your emergency.

Follow all procedures correctly, be methodical in each step and wear the same BSI for every call and you should be well covered.

Some of my past services and several others that work close by in FL, make it mandatory that you wear goggles on EVERY call. Is it a hassle...yes. But after a while, it is so habit/routine, you do not give it a second thought and you comply. Lo and behold, your eyes are always protected from possible splashes or other types of exposure. 

This is why enroute to the call, your thoughts should be of how you are going to protect yourself. Put your glasses on, glove up(when not driving!), and then think of the call and any additional measures you may have to take depending on the nature of your call. 

If you have taken all proper precautions, and not recieved a needle stick during the call, finding out that they have HIV or Hep C after you turn them over is a moot issue. It will not phase you in the slightest cause you know you did everything to protect yourself, as you always do, on every call.

These diseases concern me less than say possibly transporting bacterial meningitis or an active TB. These are the ones that you could possibly miss the obvious on and expose yourself to.


----------



## TKO (May 23, 2007)

Thank you for the advice, I agree with you on all of that, but if I may add, pts often assume too much.  I just threw HCV out there as an example, there are more concerning issues in this request, like TB.

I always try to practice proper BSI, and I say try because I know NOBODY is ever 100% all of the time.  But when you know a pt is infected, it certainly reminds me to be extra cautious, and I know the ER staff like to know in advance when I can give it to them.

The whole problem with all of this advice is that while it is great and helpful for anyone that reads it, it really takes away from my request.  I don't really need anyone to explain why I don't need a list because the reasons already stated do not address why I asked.  LOL!  I just want a short list of noteable medications.  I can't look them up myself because there are 10's of thousands of meds.  I had hoped that with the number of people on this site with the years of service and experience that I could compile that short list more easily.

Thank you from everyone that either gave meds or tried to help with advice.  You have all been helpful.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 23, 2007)

Sorry TKO,

I should apologize. I am not responding directly to you, I just capitolized on a moment for others who are less experienced to possibly benefit.

Good luck with your list....


----------



## BossyCow (May 23, 2007)

TKO said:


> I'm in British Columbia, Canada, hence the mountainy background.  It's a small town on Vancouver Island.



Which one?  I'm just across the water from you in Washington State.  I can see the lights of Victoria from the beach and have friends up there I visit frequently.


----------



## TKO (May 23, 2007)

We're in a small town outside of Campbell River (about 4 hrs North of Victoria).  I'm where Luna the Whale was.  I lived in Victoria for 2 years before finally getting my medical license successfully Xferred into BC.  Are you Port Angeles or Seattle or what?


----------



## BossyCow (May 24, 2007)

I work in Port Angeles and so does my husband but we live out in the wilderness to the west of there.  I've been to Campbell River many times.  We flyfish and love the rivers on Vancouver Island.  Besides, hubby is a huge Roderick Haig Brown fan. Apparently he lived on the Campbell River somewhere.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2007)

TKO... Whenever I get a med list, either from a facility or a Pt... I walk through it and try to figure out what everything is for.... and if I don't know... I ask. Many times, Pt. have "Cardiac" history... but they don't say they have chronic A-Fib unless you really press them.

Oh, and as for shortening the med list - I can take 50 meds off of there... if it ends in "olol" it is probably a beta blocker


----------

